# 1280 x 800 IPS capacitive multi touch all in one 7 and 10 inch display!



## req

this is looking to be VERY promising, just about exactly what we all want at a VERY good price point. over at mp3car one of the members looks like they should be doing some peliminary testing today on the 10.1 inch version. there were some issues with the LCD connector on the circuit board not being in tolerance after the first test production run, so they had to refine their schematic and they are having a second test run done and this has delayed the release of the 7 inch model. 

this will be windows 8 friendly (hopefully flawless) and uses USB+HDMI as a connection. i believe they have two models of each display, one with a bezel and one without for your modding pleasure.

the thread started a while back at mp3car
1280 x 800 ips capacitive panels
(read the last page)

the manufacturers website
Chalkboard Electronics

7" version - not on sale YET
Shop | Chalkboard Electronics

10.1" version - for sale NOW
Shop | Chalkboard Electronics










i am excited!


----------



## quietfly

the price is certainly right, i'll be keeping an eye out for this one...


----------



## req

yup. 

im waiting for the guy to reply back to the thread.

apparently the display NEEDS EXACTLY 1280x800 resolution or it will not display anything.

so it seems like this is a working thing. for $135 its a perfect solution.

i need to wait until the 7" version is available because the 10.1" is just too big for my dash


----------



## fast94tracer

hmmmm nice find i might grab a 10.1


----------



## Broshi

req said:


> yup.
> 
> im waiting for the guy to reply back to the thread.
> 
> apparently the display NEEDS EXACTLY 1280x800 resolution or it will not display anything.
> 
> so it seems like this is a working thing. for $135 its a perfect solution.
> 
> i need to wait until the 7" version is available because the 10.1" is just too big for my dash


We're in the same boat. Been trying to find a solution for the HU and this is what I could find:

Touch Displays, LLC - Capacitive Multi Touch Lilliput 669 HB in Double DIN Frame

Hopefully this pulls through. Is the resolution a huge sacrifice compared to the 1080p??


----------



## fast94tracer

These screens are only 720p 1280x720 1080 is 1920x1080

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## req

Broshi said:


> We're in the same boat. Been trying to find a solution for the HU and this is what I could find:
> 
> Touch Displays, LLC - Capacitive Multi Touch Lilliput 669 HB in Double DIN Frame
> 
> Hopefully this pulls through. Is the resolution a huge sacrifice compared to the 1080p??


that looks like a great unit. the website (and 1 review) says it works with windows 8 out of the box - and that is great news. but it does not give any specifications at all of the display with the touch panel on it... and thats kind of misleading?

going on a short google search showed me that its native resolution is (800x480 and a 16:9 aspect ratio)
http://store.mp3car.com/Lilliput_669GL_70NP_C_T_HB_RV_7_HDMI_DVI_VGA_Hi_p/mon-124.htm

according to microsoft;
•To access the Windows Store and to download and run apps, you need an active Internet connection and a screen *resolution of at least 1024 x 768*
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/system-requirements

so i would not buy that display based on that information alone.

i have a lilliput right now with the resistive 5 wire, and its not that great. the biggest problem is that the one i own does NOT HAVE a resolution high enough (800x480 as well) to be used with windows 8, or any DSP software (mosconi, helix, arc, rockford, ect). most DSP software that i have used needs at LEAST 800x600. 

the units i have linked to above are WAY cheaper than the lilliput with the capacitance screen - that site says it works with windows 8 - so it is at LEAST XGA (that means 1024x768 and a 4:3 aspect ratio) - hopefully its better than that. the CHALK-ELEC screens are WXGA (1280x800 and a 16:10 aspect ratio). that kind of sucks, because it is a weird resolution and 720p (1280x720 and a 16:9 aspect ratio) will not work with this display even though its close. 720p would have been better suited for this screen to fit more video card support - and that SUCKS because if this display is not fed EXACTLY WXGA then it wont display ANYTHING.




i need to check if my carpc will do WXGA (1280x800 and a 16:10 aspect ratio) *crosses fingers*


----------



## Broshi

req said:


> that looks like a great unit. the website (and 1 review) says it works with windows 8 out of the box - and that is great news. but it does not give any specifications at all of the display with the touch panel on it... and thats kind of misleading?
> 
> going on a short google search showed me that its native resolution is (800x480 and a 16:9 aspect ratio)
> Lilliput 669GL-70NP/C/T-HB-RV 7" HDMI, DVI, VGA High Brightness, 4 Wire Resistive Touch Screen Monitor
> 
> according to microsoft;
> •To access the Windows Store and to download and run apps, you need an active Internet connection and a screen *resolution of at least 1024 x 768*
> Windows 8 system requirements - Microsoft Windows
> 
> so i would not buy that display based on that information alone.
> 
> i have a lilliput right now with the resistive 5 wire, and its not that great. the biggest problem is that the one i own does NOT HAVE a resolution high enough (800x480 as well) to be used with windows 8, or any DSP software (mosconi, helix, arc, rockford, ect). most DSP software that i have used needs at LEAST 800x600.
> 
> the units i have linked to above are WAY cheaper than the lilliput with the capacitance screen - that site says it works with windows 8 - so it is at LEAST XGA (that means 1024x768 and a 4:3 aspect ratio) - hopefully its better than that. the CHALK-ELEC screens are WXGA (1280x800 and a 16:10 aspect ratio). that kind of sucks, because it is a weird resolution and 720p (1280x720 and a 16:9 aspect ratio) will not work with this display even though its close. 720p would have been better suited for this screen to fit more video card support - and that SUCKS because if this display is not fed EXACTLY WXGA then it wont display ANYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to check if my carpc will do WXGA (1280x800 and a 16:10 aspect ratio) *crosses fingers*


Holy sh!t wicked good catch. I wish they would just take the screens from current tablets and remove the bezel... They work great so I really don't see why we have such a lack of a market in this area. This screen really does seem promising now! What sort of graphics card are you running?


----------



## Wy2quiet

I just switched to a 10.1" 1366x768 monitor for my dash. Couple things:

Resistive sucks
Not bright enough
Great resolution for 10.1
I had 1920x1200 option at 10.1" but opted for 1366, glad I did
Contrast is mediocre

Looking for a better option.

Here is what I bought: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HDMI...1AT03-1366-768-Lcd-Touch-Panel/741413664.html


----------



## Schizm

req said:


> this is looking to be VERY promising, just about exactly what we all want at a VERY good price point. over at mp3car one of the members looks like they should be doing some peliminary testing today on the 10.1 inch version. there were some issues with the LCD connector on the circuit board not being in tolerance after the first test production run, so they had to refine their schematic and they are having a second test run done and this has delayed the release of the 7 inch model.
> 
> this will be windows 8 friendly (hopefully flawless) and uses USB+HDMI as a connection. i believe they have two models of each display, one with a bezel and one without for your modding pleasure.
> 
> the thread started a while back at mp3car
> 1280 x 800 ips capacitive panels
> (read the last page)
> 
> the manufacturers website
> Chalkboard Electronics
> 
> 7" version - not on sale YET
> Shop | Chalkboard Electronics
> 
> 10.1" version - for sale NOW
> Shop | Chalkboard Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am excited!


I'm kind of surprised that the 7" looks like it will be only 10 bucks cheaper! However its still a great price

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## req

Wy2quiet said:


> looking for a better option.
> 
> Here is what I bought: HDMI+DVI+VGA Control board+10.1inch LP101WH1 LTN101AT03 1366*768 Lcd+Touch Panel-in Other Optoelectronic Displays from Electronic Components & Supplies on Aliexpress.com


yea, resistive is BS now that capitance is available.

i am waiting for this 7" screen to come out. id say, for $135 the 10.1 they sell in my first post would be perfect for you. only thing youd need is to make sure you are feeding it WXGA and 5v power.


----------



## Wy2quiet

Yeah as for 5V power, I am not worried. The current setup uses 12V, so I just ran a wire from the PSU 12V rail to the front of the car. I could do the same for 5V. What does worry me however, is how bright the screen is. I am not going to do this if I still have problems seeing it in daylight. Right now my screen is virtually useless in bright conditions.

I mean the price is right, I have no problem doing that....just as I said...brightness :-D


----------



## fast94tracer

Hey req why not do a 10.1 in portrait mode it may fit that way

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## req

this is why;




























sorry for the crappy pictures, just ran out and took them real quick. if i used a 10.1 (samsung galaxy tab 10.1 for reference) then it would cover up my HVAC stuff - and i wouldnt be able to use my cdrom. both of those items are not things i am willing to give up.


----------



## fast94tracer

Too bad there wasn't an 8" cause it would be perfect "maybe" lol

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## req

i know 

the 7 will have to do. as long as its better than XGA @ 1024x768 ill be happy.


----------



## fast94tracer

I might go a different route and buy a small touch screen laptop and remove the screen and hinge assembly and make it a fold up screen that covers the stock HU. Then I can just lift it up to use it or the stock radio.

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## req

youd be better off just buying a windows 8 surface tablet 

removing the screen and extending the ribbon cables is prolly one of the hardest things you can do to a laptop.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/149713-i-always-wanted-car-pc-dream.html


----------



## fast94tracer

And what makes it difficult?

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## req

have you ever dissassembled a laptop, then extended the ribbon cables to find out that the signal loss over the distance you extended the ribbon wont power the screen?

those things are engineered to specifics, and depending on the design will depend on weather exending the cables will work or not.


----------



## quietfly

fast94tracer said:


> And what makes it difficult?
> 
> I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


if it were easy it would have been done a lot more... those cables are quirky,and highly suspect to EMI.


----------



## fast94tracer

actually you can do it as long as the backlight inverter is not on the motherboard. you need to be able to extend the inverters wires with the displays. I've also noticed that a lot of newer laptops do not use ribbon cables to go through the hinge anymore its just a bundle of very small wires.

but then again im only talking like max 3 feet just to make it to the glovebox


----------



## req

hey if you can do it, then go for it. but i am sure it would be WAY easier to get one of these displays that uses HDMI and USB and make a dock in the glovebox for a small laptop to slide into. the HDMI and USB and power cable would be built into the dock, and then your carPC does not have to stay in the car and the functionality is the same. just find a laptop with the HDMI, USB, and POWER all on the same time.

then you wont have to ruin a laptop in the process - and you ALWAYS have one with you while you travel.


----------



## fast94tracer

True

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## Broshi

What expectations should we have for the 7" release? I am not spending >$200 on a HU unless it's a CarPC, and I'll be sourcing parts here pretty soon.


----------



## quietfly

Broshi said:


> What expectations should we have for the 7" release? I am not spending >$200 on a HU unless it's a CarPC, and I'll be sourcing parts here pretty soon.


 you realize that this is just the screen and you'll still need a CarPC or other source to actually do all the heavy lifting......


----------



## Broshi

quietfly said:


> you realize that this is just the screen and you'll still need a CarPC or other source to actually do all the heavy lifting......


Yeah I already have my build setup and it does not exceed $1,000 which is ludicrous in my opinion. Why pay $1,000 for a DDHU that is slow, only plays A/V and does not have the internet? CarPCs for days IMHO....


----------



## Wy2quiet

The PC itself shouldn't surpass $500 for a CarPC setup.


----------



## req

my carPC with a $230 7" resistive screen was less than $500.

if you want to do active processing with VST plugins and **** - then its going to cost more due to the needed hardware and software, but for the case\motherboard\cpu\ram\hard drive\optical drive\screen+dd kit\centrafuse was less than $500. granted i got the mobo\ram\cpu for like $125 used - its only 1.2ghz with 2gb of ram and onboard audio (with optical out). but thats all i needed.

so it depends on what you wanna build i guess.


ill be getting the 7" screen when they finish it.


----------



## Wy2quiet

Yeah I do all my processing onboard, and my CPU was $39.99. When fully bogged, it is running at 15% usage, so really a lot of room left to go theoretically. Problem is, with Intel Speedstep and voltage adjustments, you can get artifacts while it is throttling around trying to conserve energy. If I had to do it again I probably would have got a 2500k and undervolted it.


----------



## fast94tracer

i cant find what the dimensions are on then 10" Ive sent them multiple emails with no response.
the only thing that bugs me about this monitor is how im going to make a back for it so i could mount it the same way i would have mounted the laptop screen


----------



## req

just wanted to give this an update-

i was able to place an order for the 7" open frame 1200x800 capacitance LCD and i already have a tracking number. it should be here the end of this week, or early next week. 

it ended up being about $160 shipped from malyasia.

i will post some pictures\video when i get it in.


----------



## Orion525iT

Thanks for the update.

I keep going to that site to see if anything was available. I stopped because I didn't want to get my hopes up. 

Quick turn around?


----------



## req

already been shipped but comming from malyasia it may take a week or two!


----------



## fast94tracer

Any update?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## req

screen should have been delivered this week - but i got sent to california last tuesday for work and i wont be home until may 2nd!!!

i have to miss getting the screen in the mail AND i have to miss the north carolina diyma get together. ugh. all for the desert in lemoore california. maybe ill go check out the red wood forest while im here.

ill get an update no later than the third of may. so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## quietfly

Hey at least you have a job to afford all these toys!!!! keep us in the loop.

Wait does this mean if i swing by your house i can score a sweet screen? hmmm might be time for a trip to VA Beach..... 

What do you do anyway? ( for work)


----------



## req

so a little update.

my wife said she did not see the package get delivered even though it was in the next city over, and should have been there by now.

so i check the usps shipping information and it says it went from norfolk, virginia (about 30min north of me) to chicago, il - like 5 states west!!!

i called usps on the phone, like 30 minutes on hold, and the lady said that the shipping address IS NOT ATTACHED to the tracking number. she said when a package comes in from overseas, a machine scans the shipping address and forwards it toward the destination - but for some reason the machine does NOT input the shipping address that it had just scanned to the database.

why the hell do you have a handwriting scanning machine that DOES NOT put the destination address into the database that it just digitized?!?!

so even though im out of town and couldnt get the package anyway until 2may, im quite a bit frustrated...


----------



## req

quietfly said:


> Hey at least you have a job to afford all these toys!!!! keep us in the loop.
> 
> Wait does this mean if i swing by your house i can score a sweet screen? hmmm might be time for a trip to VA Beach.....
> 
> What do you do anyway? ( for work)


i work for northrop grumman. im just a tech that works on some training equipment for the navy. i was in the navy for 5 years, and that lead to a bunch of opertunities that would otherwise not be open to me because of my expierence in the area (aviation electronics technician was my job in the navy, 2 deployments on CVN-69 aircraft carrier with a squadron - VFA-143). technically im a tripple-income-no-kids situation because my best friend is renting out a room from our house and my wife is working too. my "room mate" is saving at least $500\month in utilities and rent by staying with us, and we are making 1\3 or so of our mortgage paid by him - so its a win win situation! so while i do have some disposable income, most of it goes into savings or to our mortgage+monthly bills.

my wife will be home to snag the screen sir haha. im not letting anyone have this thing if it performs the way it has been described!! :laugh:


----------



## Orion525iT

Overdue for an update, aren't we?


----------



## req

sorry lol, travel was extended until later than expected. i had an overnight layover in minneapolis and i spent all day sunday cleaning the new (used) black carpet for the GTi. i wanted to get that done before i start taking her apart so i can put it back in and get it back together asap.

i have pictures of the display - but due to a slight foresight problem i didnt realize there would be such a weird connector on the back of the PCB and i dont have a way to apply power to it!!

so yea, i either have to order a cable thing from them or go to an electronics store and see if i can find the right plug for this thing and use my bench top adjustable power supply to get it running i think... as i dont believe it will power on via 5V USB.

ill have pictures posted of the screen tonight!


----------



## Schizm

Can't just solder in a wire to it from a voltage buck?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## req

i was at work i have to look more closely into it.

pictures.


















































































this is the foam cutout from the packaging - it looked very close to the actual size of the screen.




























so now i gotta figure out how to power it on lol.


----------



## req

everything seems to work fine. all you need is a miniHDMI cable and a miniUSB cable and thats it. there is an optional ambient light sensor thingie - i recommend you check that box when you buy your screen. the prices for the cables are good as well - i would just get all that extra stuff right from them - you most likely wont need the power adapter as the screen runs off USB power. the touch interface works fine just with plug-n-play - however i was having some scaling issues with my wifes laptop. basically her laptop resoution is wierd and will not go to 1080p, or 1280x800, so the LCD will scale down the image.

i think it may be due to hardware in the laptop so i was not able to get a good video because i had to set it at a lower resolution than windows 8 likes and i couldnt get into the app store or any of that jazz - again, i think its got something to do with the laptop not the screen.

the screen is sharp and clear. the "glass" is glossy and shows fingerprints like any other clossy surface - so i think a matte screen protective film might really benefit here, but it will take away from the sharpness of the display. its super light and super thin. there is **NO MOUNTING PROVISIONS** on this display - so im going to have to make a kind of sleeve or something to slide this into from the back. we will see.

*TL;DR - plugged it in, screen worked. touch interface worked.*


----------



## RoyAlpine

Andy, how is it possible to connect analog (RCA) backup camera? as it seems the monitor has only HDMI input.


----------



## blucmal

Hey all first post on these forums, and this will be my first car pc. Like the look of the specs of this screen and also wondering how to connect up a reversing camera any ideas?


----------



## RoyAlpine

just got answer from Chalk-Elec (BTW, great customer service),
they working now on new monitor that will include Analog input + Trigger for reverse camera and the panel will be sun readable!!

it will release till the end of the summer (in Malaysia).


----------



## blucmal

Awesome news that answers my question will keep an eye on here to see when it is released. Looking at hooking up an ecs live pc small bay trail 5v3a pc.ECS - LIVA Mini PC Kit


----------



## req

blucmal said:


> Hey all first post on these forums, and this will be my first car pc. Like the look of the specs of this screen and also wondering how to connect up a reversing camera any ideas?


i dont know about the reverse camera because i dont use one, want one, or need one. so i cant help you there as i didnt even consider that when i bought it. sorry :worried:

i also have some good news and bad news. 

bad news - as of right now, the screen is *NOT* microsoft certified and does *NOT* support touch based gestures used to interface with windows 8 as a touch-based system, the kind of expierence you would expect on a windows surface tablet or desktop pc. as of now, the touch interface acts as a mouse pointer. this kind of sucks because one is unable to switch between apps or use the charms menu - and a whole bunch of other stuff in windows 8 that you would expect to do with a touch screen.

good news - i got an email from andrew lim (the chalk-elec guy). my question was if there was going to be support for windows 8 touch gestures. here is is response;



req said:


> i am trying to use it with windows 8.1 - and the touch panel does work - but it acts like a mouse instead of like the tablet style touch interface. do you know if there is a way to make it work like a windows surface tablet?
> 
> thanks!





andrew lim said:


> Our current 7" Open frame still can't work like a tablet yet. We are developing them now. Once it is available, we will tweet them.
> 
> [We are almost finishing the multitouch firmware. We target to release them next week. Stay tuned for our tweeter announcement.]
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Regards,
> Andrew


so that is a good piece of news i think. just in time for my install haha! im going to wait for this firmware update before i put the carpc back in i think. ive still got quite a bit of work to complete with the stereo and interior before i get to the carpc install - so its working out in my favor.


----------



## blucmal

Keep us posted and let us know if the new drivers work as expected cheers


----------



## Thumper26

Thanks for the updates! Prolly going to be using the 7" for a carpc as well, glad to see development moving in a positive direction!


----------



## req

yessir!

im ALMOST ready to assemble everything in the car. the last layer of plastidip is drying in my garage for the bezel that i made for it. ill have some pictures soon.

so far the drivers have not been released yet to my knowledge, and i cant keep waiting for drivers. taking the screen out is not a huge hassle, maybe 10 screws and 20 minutes of work, nothing crazy. ill have some progress as long as the weather is cooperative this week\weekend.

pictures from my build log.


----------



## blucmal

Looks great great work !!


----------



## RoyAlpine

hi Andy, any firmware update (windows 8) for the monitor?


----------



## blucmal

Anyone using one of these displays with android?


----------



## blucmal

Any news on the driver update or the screen with the reversing camera trigger? I sent an email to them but did not get a reply. Nearly ready to buy last component for my car pc wich is the screen hoping that the screen becomes available soon.


----------



## req

yes!



Joenaz2003 said:


> Let me know if this works. I have no idea how to upload a video.


it works


----------



## blucmal

Yep video works awesome looks like the driver is sorted now just to see if they get the one with the reverse trigger


----------



## req

that i do not know about. if they dont have it baked into the screen, you could always look for a 2 HDM in, 1 HDMI out with a +12v trigger switch box. i dont know if that exists, but maybe?


----------



## GallantJR

Broshi said:


> We're in the same boat. Been trying to find a solution for the HU and this is what I could find:
> 
> Touch Displays, LLC - Capacitive Multi Touch Lilliput 669 HB in Double DIN Frame
> 
> Hopefully this pulls through. Is the resolution a huge sacrifice compared to the 1080p??


Hi, i see that you guys have gone through a lot before me 

Anyone did try that double-din-frame and have succeed to use it with 7" open frame from chalkboard electronics !

Did order one today and i need to find a solution for that bezel 

Thanks


----------



## blucmal

Just got an email back abouit the screen with reverse triggers the rough eta is october november

"Yes, we work on carPC version of 7". It will have video-in and will
use hi-res sunlight readable LCD.
ETA is not confirmed yet, probably October-November.
"


----------



## req

GallantJR said:


> Hi, i see that you guys have gone through a lot before me
> 
> Anyone did try that double-din-frame and have succeed to use it with 7" open frame from chalkboard electronics !
> 
> Did order one today and i need to find a solution for that bezel
> 
> Thanks


yes i have. i designed my LCD bezel in CAD using inventor, and then i sent the file to a company on the internet and had them 3D print it. when i got it, i painted it, inserted the monitor, and then installed it in my dash. i dont think many people will have this ability because their dash openings are not perfectly square like mine - but this is how i did it. i do not know of a monitor\dashboard housing that will accomidate this LCD without custom fabrication.












































blucmal said:


> Just got an email back abouit the screen with reverse triggers the rough eta is october november
> 
> "Yes, we work on carPC version of 7". It will have video-in and will
> use hi-res sunlight readable LCD.
> ETA is not confirmed yet, probably October-November.
> "


very cool. thats good news for everyone!


----------



## GallantJR

req said:


> yes i have. i designed my LCD bezel in CAD using inventor, and then i sent the file to a company on the internet and had them 3D print it. when i got it, i painted it, inserted the monitor, and then installed it in my dash. i dont think many people will have this ability because their dash openings are not perfectly square like mine - but this is how i did it. i do not know of a monitor\dashboard housing that will accomidate this LCD without custom fabrication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cool. thats good news for everyone!


Wow, really nice !

Yeah, was afraid about this answer 
Mind to give me your cad file so i can check out the dimension ? And maybe create my own version with universal bracket 

Would be very nice and save me a lot of time !


----------



## blucmal

Nice bezel did you get your dash 3d scanned or just draw up from measurement?


----------



## req

i just drew it up from measurement.

i might be able to make a 'universal' ISO double din bracket in cad, i really dont want to 'give' it away because i spent quite a bit of time getting the measurements down perfect. let me see what i can do with it for you sir.


----------



## Orion525iT

Req,

Did you ever get the firmware update for windows multi-touch? I want to order one of these soon, but was waiting on the update to see how it works out.

Thanks


----------



## blucmal

Orion525iT said:


> Req,
> 
> Did you ever get the firmware update for windows multi-touch? I want to order one of these soon, but was waiting on the update to see how it works out.
> 
> Thanks


Yes he did.See a few posts back there is a video cheers. EDIT: here you go http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2132970-post169.html


----------



## Orion525iT

blucmal said:


> Yes he did.See a few posts back there is a video cheers. EDIT: here you go http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2132970-post169.html


Missed it, good to know thanks.


----------



## blucmal

Orion525iT said:


> Missed it, good to know thanks.


No problem I am waiting for the standalone touch panel to come into stock for my project hopefully not to much longer, that way I can use the tft panel and driver combo of my choice.


----------



## req

i took a video with some closer-up-er of the touch screen in windows 8 using the gestures. ill get that on here shortly


----------

